# The most amazing smell is wafting out of my kitchen right now...



## SherryT (Apr 5, 2018)

Rye bread (NY Deli style)...I sure hope it tastes as good as it smells!

Will post pics when it's done, cooled, and sliced...


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 5, 2018)

Rye Bread is one of my Favorites!


----------



## phatbac (Apr 6, 2018)

you need to smoked corned beef for pastrami on rye! yum!

Happy Smoking (and baking)
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## bluewhisper (Apr 6, 2018)

Heh heh have you ever fried rye bread in bacon fat?

A sprinkle of salt

Crunch crunch

Smile


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 6, 2018)

Fried rye bread in bacon fat!
Holy clogged arteries!
That sounds Awesomely good!!!
Al


----------



## bluewhisper (Apr 6, 2018)

Seriously, get the fat hot as a deep fryer and fry the bread until it toasts golden and crispy. You can drain it on a paper towel.

The next pants you buy will have a larger waistband. You'll see.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 6, 2018)

For sure you need some corn beef or pastrami to go along with that bread. 

There comes that Blue again there goes the waist line again. :(
We had a friend that use to fry raw dough in fat and it was awesome kinda like the Indians did.

Warren


----------



## SherryT (Apr 6, 2018)

OK...I've never heard of rye bread "hushpuppies" (but, being a southern gal and lovin' all things deep-fried, you KNOW I have to try it next time I make it!).

And I "will" be making it again, BTW. I tried a slice last night when it was "almost" cooled and it had almost NO flavor (I was not happy about it, either!), but when I tried it again today...YUM!

I did get the crust too brown, though...followed the instructions and baked at 450 for 15 min and then dropped the temp to 400 until done...I "should" have used common sense and baked it at 425 the entire time, but nooooo.

Anyway, it's probably the best sandwich loaf I've made as far as the crumb goes (I ALWAYS have a problem with sandwich loaves, but not boules or baguettes...go figure!).


----------



## daveomak (Apr 6, 2018)

Do you save some of the old loaf for new dough starter...  Jewish rye has the most awesome sourdough flavor...  I hear "old time" bakeries keep using old bread to continue the flavor.....


----------



## SherryT (Apr 6, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Do you save some of the old loaf for new dough starter...  Jewish rye has the most awesome sourdough flavor...  I hear "old time" bakeries keep using old bread to continue the flavor.....



No, I didn't use old dough...the recipe called for a 4 hour sponge. I do plan on making a bit extra tomorrow when I make baguettes, though (my SD starter won't be ready for another few days I think).


----------



## Oneparrot (Apr 15, 2018)

To use old bread you need to soak the bread over night so it will mix into the dough.  I always put in old dough from the day or week before into the mix. Makes it stronger and gives some flavor too.


----------

